# Hollyoaks Babe - Gemma Atkinson



## Renair (Feb 16, 2007)

Some shots I did of the opening of Velvet Nightclub here in Dublin, more being added to my site this weekend.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 16, 2007)

You got some really COOL NEW OPPORTUNITIES ... and do really well.
How did you light Photos 1 and 2?
No ugly direct flash - which I tend to see in so many club photos in magazines or our local paper. She looks good here! They were on-the-spot photos, weren't they? No studio settings, no long planning beforehand? Well done!


----------



## Renair (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, as other photographers were getting her to do 'stupid' poses.  I tried to be artistic a bit.  Its not my full time job so I didnt have to worry.  I asked her to pose beside the light so I can use a bit better lighting and bounced the flash off the roof....


----------



## fotophia (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm impressed and OH SO jelous since i love hollyoaks. lol


----------



## Renair (Feb 17, 2007)

I will be posting more this weekend on my site, doing a little updating as last night I was at Gabriel Byrnes new premier, Jindabyne.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree that you did a good job with the lighting on these.
Tho in the 3rd you sliced her head up. ;o
Good clean shots tho.


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, good lighting with the exeption of the third, it isnt bad, just a little harsh


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 18, 2007)

The first shot is the best definitely.  I love the lighting on it.


----------



## Renair (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks, 3rd though, didnt slice her head, it was a low wall infront of the bar and it was as close as I could get.....


----------

